

A Design Primer for Engineers - filament
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2012/01/16/a_design_primer_for_engineers.html

======
127001brewer
_Good design manages to both showcase the best of engineering efforts while
simultaneously hiding them from the user._

This reminds me of the documentary, "Objectified": there is a complex
relationship between "how it looks" with "how it works" for any given product.

(Seemingly, there has been more interest on "design"-focused start-ups, such
as: [http://www.fastcodesign.com/1664034/a-new-vc-model-that-
turn...](http://www.fastcodesign.com/1664034/a-new-vc-model-that-turns-
designers-not-techies-into-startup-ceos))

~~~
lloeki
Also a reminder of Dieter Rams's principles[0], notably regarding usefulness,
understandability and honesty.

[0] <http://www.vitsoe.com/en/gb/about/dieterrams/gooddesign>

------
michaelfeathers
Anyone else thrown by the use of 'design' to mean just external look and
experience of a product? Software internals are designed too.

~~~
crystalis
So are buildings.

